# Weight Watchers



## bookslover (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone here now doing, or have done, WW? I just started it (only 2 days into it). So far, it seems, well, labor-intensive (because of the points system, I'm now thinking about food all day long).

Any opinions about it? Likes? Dislikes? Did you actually lose weight?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 16, 2009)

Never tried it but I have a sister and two friends who are losing tons of weight using it.


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 16, 2009)

The points thing gets much much easier once you memorize the points for the things you eat regularly. When I cook from a recipe, I enter it and get the points value, and save it so I only have to do it once. I do cook from scratch a lot. The online tools can be really helpful.

It didn't work for me until I mixed it with the South Beach eating plan. Now it is fine. Left to my own devices I eat too many carbs (because fruit, grains, and a surprising amount of sugar are low point items) and (because of my insulin resistance) am constantly hungry and obsessing about food.

I lost 25 lbs from the beginning of May to the end of July... then my life got very chaotic so I didn't have time to cook (it is hard to eat out doing South Beach properly) and I gained back a few lbs. Things have finally calmed down again, and I am resuming. I have been very happy with it, once I modified it to fit my needs.

If the food obsession keeps bothering you, as it did me, I would suggest looking into South Beach. Just pick up a book from the library for an explanation and basics, and if you need specifics, then you can download the food lists online. Basically South Beach is very healthy, and works great with Weight Watchers. It isn't low-carb like some claim, just making sure that the carbs you eat are healthy.


----------

